# 2560x1440 zum gamen



## filze (11. März 2013)

hi

buged: 500-800€ weniger ist immer willkommen xD
aktueller moni 24" samsung
graka aktuell gtx 570 warte gerade auf die versandbestätigung 1x gtx titan
allround gaming shooter wie rollenspiele von allem was, office pdf un co wobei hauptsächlich zum zoggen^^
suche moni im bereich 27"- 30" mit mindestens 2560x1440
ohne boxen, 3d ist auch nicht in planung sowie mehrer monis oder downsampling
schnell, kräftiges schwarz, spieletauglich, kein import, kein summen oder piepsen


da ich nun von monis mal absolut keine ahnung habe^^
und mich hier nach stunden des lesens im forum ^^ keinen passenden artikel gef habe frage ich einfach mal so wild drauf los^^
wie is das bei dieser grösse mit dem geschliere wenn ich so eine investition tätige möchte ich mich nacher nicht ärgern das ich vor lauter schlieren mein opfer nicht mehr richtig erkenne und dauerhaft im dreck liege
meine dachgeschosswohnung ist eigl schön hell, habe aber kein fenster direkt hinter oder vor dem moni mein tisch ist auch mehr als gross genug sowie massiv also der steht auch wenn man dagegenrennt mit dem stuhl^^

und was hat es mit dem blickwinkel auf sich?? ich sitze doch davor manchmal etwas verdreht mit dem stuhl wenn man bis in die nacht pcgh foren durchstöbert 

Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der dell würde mir nun zusagen von optik und ausstattung doch reichen die 8ms ??
(Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure infos und die geopferte zeit^^


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Der Grafikkarte nach nehme ich mal an, das Spiele dein Schwerpunkt sind. 

Was zockst du denn so?


----------



## filze (11. März 2013)

battlefield, crysis, diablo3, grid, far cry, trackmania, tomb raider and so on^^ ne breite palette mass effekt wollt ich am we dann mal in angriff nehmen^^


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Hier ist ein ausführlicher Testbericht zu dem Dell:
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2713HM

Eine Alternative wäre ein 144Hz-Modell. Was hältst du denn davon? 
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG278HE


----------



## Chemenu (11. März 2013)

Nach diesem Artikel hier

Störende Kristalleffekte bei PC-Monitoren und keiner merkt es: Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne - Video-Update!

habe ich mich für den Samsung Syncmaster S27A850D entschieden und bin rundum zufrieden. 

Hab damit auch Crysis 3 durchgespielt und kann keinerlei Schlieren feststellen. Muss aber auch dazu sagen dass ich für solche Effekte generell nicht anfällig bin. Mir würden auch 30 Hz reichen.


----------



## filze (11. März 2013)

danke für die links
doch leider fällt der asus schon raus da er leider nicht die gewünschte auflösung bietet sry
und
im prad test steht bei dem dell eine verzögerung von 22.6 und nur extremspieler signalverzögerungen wahrnemen würden warum steht dann beim geizhals 8ms??
sind das 2 verschiedene werte oder bin ich gänzlich auf dem holzweg ?
das hardcoregamer was gerne benutzt wird schreckt mich ein wenig ab ich spiele auch viel aber ich habe noch eine arbeit und freunde aber es geht doch nix über ne runde daddeln


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

> im prad test steht bei dem dell eine verzögerung von 22.6 und nur  extremspieler signalverzögerungen wahrnemen würden warum steht dann beim  geizhals 8ms??
> sind das 2 verschiedene werte oder bin ich gänzlich auf dem holzweg ?


Das ist eine ist der Marketingwert, und das andere der Realwert der gemessen wurde.


----------



## Phyzziks (11. März 2013)

Moin!

Also grundsätzlich kann man wohl sagen, dass du wohl keinen wirklich perfekt spieletauglichen 27" mit 1440p finden wirst.
Die Monitore haben alle IPS-Panel o.ä. und entsprechend eine etwas höhere Reaktionszeit bzw. Inputlag. 
Gerade bei schnellen Shootern fällt das einigen negativ auf. 
Ich selbst hab den U2711 von Dell und bin damit happy, spiele jedoch eher "entspannt". Dafür ist höhere Pixeldichte bei 
den 1440p-Monitoren schon sehr nett. 
Was mMn garnicht geht, sind 27" mit 1080p - ich hatte nen LG 27" mit 120hz da und hab das Ding gleich wieder zurück geschickt.
Die Pixel haben gefühlt die Größe von Backsteinen und das schaut einfach nicht schön aus. Das ist meine Meinung bzw. Erfahrung.

Wenn du wirklich viel Wert aufs Zocken legst, solltest du überlegen, ob nicht ein 24" 1080p mit 120/140hz sinnvoller ist. Gerade wenn
du ne nVidia hast, bietet sich da dann auch noch der Lightboost-Hack an.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass hier bei PCGH in den News neulich mal was von einem 27" 1440p extra für Gamer stand. Jedoch weiß
ich nimmer, wie der Hersteller hieß - das Ding war, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch nur über den Import zu beziehen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (11. März 2013)

@Phyzziks

Meinst du den hier: Overlord Tempest X270OC: 27-Zoll-LCD mit WQHD und 120 Hz ?^^


----------



## filze (12. März 2013)

so nach diversen weiteren leseeinlagen hab ich einfach mal beide bestellt und wenn ich mit beiden nicht zufrieden bin dann werden eben beide zurückgeschickt^^
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D, 27" (LS27A850DS) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

diesen light boost hack habe ich mir auch angesehen und naja so spielereien hab ich eigl nicht mehr vor^^
den overloard hab ich bei keinem händler gef nur als import

ich werde dann eine kleine rezesion verfassen ob ich mit einem oder beiden monis zufrieden bin - danke für eure infos


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (20. März 2013)

Schaue schon seit ca. 1/2 bis 3/4 Jahr, aber finde außer den beiden (U2713HM - Preis und S27A850D - Bewertungen) keine anderen Alternativen. 
Warte noch bis zum Prad-Test http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-eizo-ev2736wfs-bk.html 
und dann wird er endlich mal bestellt.
Bin schon länger am überlegen ob ich mir nen neuen Monitor zulege. Werde  nicht mehr lange warten, denn bis "Curved Display´s" in ´ner guten  Auflösung, Farbe und Preis auf den Markt kommen, hab ich mir das Geld  wieder angespart.

@ filze

Schau nun doch schon etwas auf den Beitrag, und stehe auch vor den Entscheidung:

Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D, 27" (LS27A850DS) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und warte nun schon voller Ungeduld auf die "kleine _Rezension_" über die beiden Modelle.


----------



## Viper350Z (20. März 2013)

Ich habe seit dem Wochenende den EIZO EV 2736 mit 27" und bin restlos begeistert. Zuvor hatte ich einen Full HD von Samsung 32". 
Da ich die meiste Zeit Zocke (WoW, Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, Medal of Honor - Warfighter) ist dieser Monitor die erste Wahl. Von Input Lags merke ich zumindest nichts. 
Klare Empfehlung!


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2013)

@ Viper350Z

Wie sieht es mit der Reaktionszeit aus? Ist dir da was negatives aufgefallen?


----------



## .::ASDF::. (21. März 2013)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor mit 27" @ 2560x1440. Bei mir kommt aber auch noch ziemlich viel Office dazu. Meine bisherigen Ergebnisse waren:

1) Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 
+ am günstigsten
+ laut PCGH-Test spieletauglicher als das Nachfolgemodell (S27*B70*D) von Samsung  
+ nur geringe Korona-Bildung
- IPS Glitzern

2) Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D (Warum gibts davon zwei im Preisvergleich?)
- sichtbare Korana-Bildung
- hoher Inputlag 
- hat eine schlechtere Spieletauglichkeit
- Preis
+ noch höherer Blickwinkel (PLS-Panel)
+ kein Glitzern (PLS-Panel)

3) ASUS PB278Q 
+ PLS Vorteile
- noch keine Tests 
Vielleicht kennt einer den Asus und kann darüber berichten. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit DVDs/ Bluray aus, hat man durch die hohe Auflösung Qualitätsverluste weil das Bild hochgerechnet wird?
Hätte ich hier nicht das Video über das IPS-Glitzern gesehen, hätte ich den Dell genommen. Da ich aber auch ziemlich viel am PC lese zögere ich noch welchen ich nehmen soll. Ich bin auch mal gespannt auf deine Rezension.


----------



## soth (21. März 2013)

Ein bisschen Lesesstoff 
Dell U2713HM Review
Samsung S27A850D Review
Asus PB278Q Review


----------



## debalz (21. März 2013)

Ich finde der Asus 





> Asus PB278Q Review


 hört sich doch sehr gut weil geringes Inputlag und relativ gute Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (Ergonomie). Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach diesem hier: http://www.amazon.de/Hannspree-HZ281HPB-Widescrren-Monitor-Kontrast/dp/B003EEMDMM
Gibts nur noch bei Ebay für ca. 200€ - bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen


----------



## KiloMuzic (21. März 2013)

Abend 
also da es hier eh grade um Monitore geht, mal ganz kurz eine Frage die für Leute mit Ahnung kein Problem sein sollte ^^

Wenn ich auf 3 Monitoren zocke , und die max. Auflösung eines Monitors bei 1920x1080 liegt , wird das bild später einfach auf die 3 Monitore gestreckt oder wird die Auflösung auch schärfer ? ( also besser als 1920x1080p )
ich hoffe das ihr mir diese dämliche Frage beantworten könnt -.-


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (21. März 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Ich finde der Asus  hört sich doch sehr gut weil geringes Inputlag und relativ gute Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (Ergonomie). Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach diesem hier: http://www.amazon.de/Hannspree-HZ281HPB-Widescrren-Monitor-Kontrast/dp/B003EEMDMM
> Gibts nur noch bei Ebay für ca. 200€ - bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen



Hi, hab hier grad noch meinen Hanns G HG281D - vergleichbar mit dem Hannspree - vor ca. 2 Jahren gekauft und macht bis heute immernoch ein sehr gutes Bild ( man muß halt mit den diversen Einschrankungen/Nachteilen leben können ).
Aber nach dieser Zeit muß ich gestehen, reicht mir die Auflösung auf die Bildgröße nicht mehr (ging im 1/2jahres Takt = in den ersten ca. 6 Monaten jedesmal wenn man zum Schreibtisch kommt muß man einfach lachen oder grinsen, einfach nur geil. Nach ca. 12 Monaten nochmal komplett neu einstellen - noch immer supi aber nicht mehr oberhammersuper. Nach 18 Monaten mal kucken was etwas "besseres" kostet und sich dann sagen - ich zahl die Preise nicht, der hier reicht noch. Und nun will ich definitiv einen neuen 27" mit 2560x1440er Auflösung und gutem Bild mit wenig Stromverbrauch wg. dem guten Gewissen. Alternativ wäre noch ein 24" 1920x1200er mit weniger Abstand vorstellbar -aber nur entfernt.


----------



## Viper350Z (21. März 2013)

<> schrieb:


> @ Viper350Z
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Reaktionszeit aus? Ist dir da was negatives aufgefallen?



Mir ist überhaupt nichts negatives aufgefallen. Ich kann mit diesem Monitor genauso gut zocken, wie mit meinem Vorgänger. Und ich spiele schon seit Jahren Ego-Shooter.
Also die Bildqualität ist wirklich beeindruckend. EIZO ist nicht umsonst der "Mercedes" unter den Monitoren.

Grüße


----------



## KiloMuzic (22. März 2013)

also ich habe hier mal fast die selbe frage gestellt, und kann dir nur sagen wenns dir ums zocken geht wird dir das "sogut wie" keine steigerung bringen
zum arbeiten mit grafiksoftware lohnt eine solche auflösung schon eher aber beim zocken wirst du da fast keien unterscheide merken.
und genau aus diesem grund hab ich mir jz keinen 27"er gekauft sondern kaufe mir 2 weitere 24"er und zocke dann auf 3 monitoren...


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2013)

Also dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Wer schon mal auf einer solchen Auflösung gezockt hat, wird dir das sicher auch bestätigen können.

Der Pixelunterschied ist wirklich deutlich! Sowohl im Spiel als auch im Normalbetrieb. 

WQHD (2560 x 1440): 3.686.400 Pixel
FullHD (1920 x 1080): 2.073.600 Pixel
-------------------------------------------------
Unterschied:             1.612.800 Pixel

Je mehr Pixel zur Verfügung stehen, desto realistischer und detaillierter kann ein Bild dargestellt werden. Diese Pixeldichte ist entscheidend für die Wiedergabequalität. Natürlich nur, wenn das Bildmaterial qualitativ in Ordnung ist.  

Gerade bei 27" Monitoren merkt man den Unterschied doch schon sehr stark. Natürlich vorausgesetzt man hat den richtigen Sitzabstand. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt sind die genaueren Farbabstufungen der IPS-Panels. Durch die zusätzlichen Pixel ist eine noch feinere Darstellung der Farben möglich.


----------



## debalz (22. März 2013)

Scheint als wäre der Eizo hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Eizo EV2736WFS-BK
der  neue Stern am IPS-Himmel für Gamer die bereit sind etwas mehr auf den  Tisch zu legen  . Würde gerne noch einen ausführlichen Test zur  Spieletauglichkeit lesen - immerhin lassen die angegebene Reaktionszeit  und die Aussage von Viper350Z hoffen. Mal schauen wie sich der Preis so entwickelt, die aktuell  ca. 760€ sind für viele dann doch heftig.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2013)

Die Technischen Daten lesen sich auf jeden Fall einwandfrei! Auch vom Design her (das eigentlich keine Rolle bei mir spielt) finde ich ihn sehr angenehm.

Liest sich schon mal sehr gut!

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-eizo-ev2736wfs-bk-summary.html?c=1&id=686


----------



## debalz (22. März 2013)

Arrrgh - hätte ich mir kürzlich kein Fahrrad gekauft könnte ich jetzt den Test selbst vornehmen! Was solls - bis BF4 ist er vielleicht erschwinglicher, bis dahin muss mein HP2558hc reichen.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2013)

Der Preis wird sicher nicht so hoch bleiben.  Der Markt ist ja ständig in Bewegung. Ich denke mal mit der Zeit fällt er schon auf seine 650-670€. Damit ist er dann direkte Konkurrenz zu Dell (U2713H). 

Außerdem:

Ein Fahrrad schadet nicht!


----------



## debalz (22. März 2013)

> Ein Fahrrad schadet nicht!


Das stimmt wohl, abgesehen von der potentiellen Unfallgefahr

Mich würde interessieren was passiert wenn man den Eizo oder auch den Dell auf 1920x1200 stellt - das Format bin ich seit Jahren gewöhnt und sollte eine der beiden Monitore meins werden dürfte meine Hardware bei der nativen Auflösung an ihre Grenze kommen, zumindest bei sehr anspruchsvollen (in Bezug auf Grafik) Spielen.


----------



## Zummsel (25. März 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nach diesem Artikel hier
> 
> Störende Kristalleffekte bei PC-Monitoren und keiner merkt es: Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne - Video-Update!
> 
> ...


 
Weis jemand ob dieser Effekt (im Video) bei jedem IPS-Panel so stark ausgeprägt ist, oder nur bei dem DELL?
Hat also Eizo, Asus etc.. den gleichen effekt?


----------



## R@ven (25. März 2013)

Kann noch den ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) empfehlen.

Der besitzt das gleiche hochwertige PLS Display von Samsung ohne glitzer Effekt kostet aber weniger. Besitz den selber und bin super zufrieden


----------



## Gast12308 (26. März 2013)

Wie wär's mit einem Overlord Computer Monitor? Die Dinger sind in WQHD und haben dank "garantiertem" OC 120 Hertz!


----------



## Ultramarinrot (26. März 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Also dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Wer schon mal auf einer solchen Auflösung gezockt hat, wird dir das sicher auch bestätigen können.
> 
> Der Pixelunterschied ist wirklich deutlich! Sowohl im Spiel als auch im Normalbetrieb.
> 
> ...


 


Ums nochmal zu verdeutlichen ein 1920x1080 Desktop in einen 2560x1600 Desktop geschnitten. 1440 ging leider nicht. 

Ich hab die Auflösung auf einem 30" und das Bild sieht schon sehr gut aus. Auf nem 27" ist die Pixeldichte nochmal höher.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

